# 1958 Ford Edsel Pacer



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

I have a model ( Ford Edsel Pacer) that was given to me but I have no instructions. I am very eager to begin this. Can someone please help me?!?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

What kit do you have? The AMT kit or the AMT pre-painted kit?
Here is a link to the pre-paint kits instructions:
http://public.fotki.com/drasticplas...instruction_sheets/amt-3/amt-1958-edsel-pace/

Edsel Pacer regular kit:
http://public.fotki.com/drasticplas.../instruction_sheets/amt-5/amt-58-edsel-pacer/

Edsel pacer with skirts and continental kit:
http://public.fotki.com/drasticplas...instruction_sheets/amt-5/amt-58-edsel-pacer-/

Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Yes thank you. It is actually the second one! It is very helpful. you guys are awesome!!!!


----------

